# Mozart - KV 319 - Symphony No. 33 in B flat major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

A solid Mozart symphony. Not one of my favorites by him, yet still very good. The absence of a repeat in the exposition of the first movement to me is a plus, and I really like it's development section with the _Jupiter_ symphony theme. To my taste it's a 7.0 out of 10.


----------

